
Understanding the Interactions of Workloads and DRAM Types - godelmachine
https://arxiv.org/abs/1902.07609
======
PaulHoule
No surprise. The ideology of the corporation privileges throughput at the
expense of latency. (eg. "Nine women can have a baby in one month")

